# 2mL Test E Per Week



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is that overdoing it?

1mL on Monday & 1ml on Thursday?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

What mg is it ? No need to jab test e twice a week just do it all in one


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

if its your first cycle no need to go over 500mg. Depending on the lab you could half that!


----------



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> if its your first cycle no need to go over 500mg. Depending on the lab you could half that!


It's my first cycle!

The Lab is NorthernRX I'll double check just to make sure

Test E

NorthernRX.com

hmm

250mg/ml and there's 10 ml's in a bottle

I got it off a friend and he told me to use 1mL on Monday & another mL on Thursday and have the bottle finished in 5 weeks.

Any help?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bond007 said:


> It's my first cycle!
> 
> The Lab is NorthernRX I'll double check just to make sure
> 
> ...


First off mate welcome 

500mg a week is fine for a first cycle but 5 weeks is a waste of time due to the long ester, you need a least another vial or two imo. i.e.

1 - 12 500mg test e

1000iu HCG per week

standard nolva. clomid pct starting week 15


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jab safely, when in doubt, test it out


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Agree with Galaxy. jab once a week with test E pal. 300mg - 500mg a week is fine. AS Galaxy says shoot HCG each week which will keep your balls fireing n producing there own test, i find 500iu a week fine.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds good there


----------



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there a instructional video or anything that shows how to jab properly?

Ye I'll probably just end up hmm jabbing 250mg on Monday and another 250 on Thursday for 10-12 weeks

I don't have HCG yet but I'll get it if it will help!

Have clomid coming in, not sure if I should add nolvadex to it or not for the PCT


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

m8 jab once a week. 2ml fits in a barrel. There is no need to split doses of test E. Google how to inject n im sure you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay I won't split the doses throughout the week

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

**** dude over doing it:eek: what you plan on competing in the olympia?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bond007 said:


> Is there a instructional video or anything that shows how to jab properly?
> 
> Ye I'll probably just end up hmm jabbing 250mg on Monday and another 250 on Thursday for 10-12 weeks
> 
> ...


http://spotinjections.com/index3.htm

there you go..........happy jabbing


----------



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> http://spotinjections.com/index3.htm
> 
> there you go..........happy jabbing


Thank you! It was really useful, injected myself for the first time today

Started to Panic, my heart was pounding I thought I did something wrong!

It was beating 3x faster then my friends and harder, me panicing probably just made it beat even harder...


----------



## Bond007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> http://spotinjections.com/index3.htm
> 
> there you go..........happy jabbing


Thank you! It was really useful, injected myself for the first time today

Started to Panic, my heart was pounding I thought I did something wrong!

It was beating 3x faster then my friends and harder, me panicing probably just made it beat even harder...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bond007 said:


> Thank you! It was really useful, injected myself for the first time today
> 
> Started to Panic, my heart was pounding I thought I did something wrong!
> 
> It was beating 3x faster then my friends and harder, me panicing probably just made it beat even harder...


Fair play, no turning back now :devil2:


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

now all you need to do is make sure your diet and training ar in order, good luck pal


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

Bond007 said:


> Thank you! It was really useful, injected myself for the first time today
> 
> Started to Panic, my heart was pounding I thought I did something wrong!
> 
> It was beating 3x faster then my friends and harder, me panicing probably just made it beat even harder...


I inject test e once a week.

I'd alternate the jabs between your right and left glute if you split it


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

nottinghamfella said:


> I inject test e once a week.
> 
> I'd alternate the jabs between your right and left glute if you split it


You also bump very old threads lol!


----------

